# The Canon EOS-1D X Mark II Coming in at 24mp? [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 28, 2015)

```
<p>Little bits of information about the upcoming EOS-1D X Mark II continue to come in, though nothing that shows a completed product has arrived in our inbox.</p>
<p>We’re told that the EOS-1D X Mark II will sport a 24mp sensor and shoot “faster than 12fps”, though the exact framerate was unknown.</p>
<p>We’ll pass on more information as soon as we receive it.</p>
```


----------



## dolina (Jul 28, 2015)

Wonder if prices will drop after the August 2016


----------



## PureClassA (Jul 28, 2015)

24MP is perfect for this body and it's intended uses. Put in the sensor tech from the C300 Mk II and the stealthy shutter from the 5DS, and everyone will be very, very happy. I suspect we will see the same $7k-ish price structure.


----------



## Click (Jul 28, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> 24MP is perfect for this body and it's intended uses. Put in the sensor tech from the C300 Mk II and the stealthy shutter from the 5DS, and everyone will be very, very happy.



+1


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 28, 2015)

Works for me.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 28, 2015)

Soooo nice!


----------



## unfocused (Jul 28, 2015)

Hoping this means about the same 24 mp for the 5DIV. I'm guessing that incremental sensor improvements will mean no loss of quality at higher ISOs


----------



## SwnSng (Jul 28, 2015)

Depending where the 5DX comes in at with MP and FPS, this might end up making me taking the plunge into the big leagues. 

Can we infer from this that the 5DX may come in at 28MP and at about 8-9 FPS


----------



## RGF (Jul 28, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Works for me.



Me too

Wonder if the new viewfinder technology will still emerge?


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 28, 2015)

CR2 for nothing other than maybe an increase on mp?

I think we all know it will shoot faster than 12fps. It already can

lol. Must be really quiet on the rumour front.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 28, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> I think we all know it will shoot faster than 12fps. It already can



Only with the mirror locked up, meaning no AF tracking for moving subjects (which is usually when a high frame rate is most beneficial).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 28, 2015)

dolina said:


> Wonder if prices will drop after the August 2016



If you are in the USA or paying in US dollars, you should be able to buy gray market cameras at a discount once the initial rush is over. Gray market merely takes advantage of a currently strong dollar, so buyers purchase the cameras where the exchange rates mean they get a bargain, then they add the proper charger if its needed, sometimes a English copy of the user manual, and sell it on ebay for a discount. Not all countries start receiving large quantities of cameras initially, so it takes 3 or 4 months.


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 28, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > I think we all know it will shoot faster than 12fps. It already can
> ...



I know but let's be honest, this is a soft CR2. Boring even.

We all know the Mark II will be better than the Mark I.


----------



## PureClassA (Jul 28, 2015)

Indeed. We just started seeing it with the 5DS on ebay from getitdigital for $2999



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder if prices will drop after the August 2016
> ...


----------



## PureClassA (Jul 28, 2015)

Rumor site. He's passing along rumors. And now the second or third rumor suggesting a 24MP count which suggests more and more this will be the case. And it seems fairly probable given the recent new 24MP crop sensors in the new t6 bodies. It's not boring. It further validates the suspicion. 



expatinasia said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > expatinasia said:
> ...


----------



## FEBS (Jul 28, 2015)

Now that looks very promising. 24 Mb is more then enough for the 1Dx (is 33% increase). Shutter speed higher? That's acceptable but what really is a must is a silent shutter. All the wildlife starts running when they hear the 1Dx gun right now.

This also means that the spec of the 5D4 might be 28Mp and the fps about 8 or 9, which both are very good for a general camera.

Hope to hear more in august, however my contacts tell me that there will be no high-end announcements in august.


----------



## zim (Jul 28, 2015)

1Dx 24mp +12fps
5Dv 24/28 7+fps

If the noise patterns on these sensors are as random as the 5Ds seems to be then sweeeeeeeet!

2016 Sounds like the year of the camera to me ;D


----------



## Mdshirajum (Jul 28, 2015)

Unless Canon does something with low ISO DR, they won't get any business from me anymore.... It's time for them to catch up at least!

To all Canon fanboys (before they step in to defend their beloved company), no matter how you defend, I have seen a bunch of fellow photographers switching to something else. You are happy with Canon's offerings? Good for you! But there will be less and less people in your boat. The only thing holding me a bit is the glass lineup. But the way Sigma stepped up, I believe Art lineup will be complete in 2 years and I will have the option to select any body. Good luck Canon


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 28, 2015)

I've begun buying up fortune cookies to get the winning lottery numbers in anticipation of this release. Should my sinister plan fail, I'll get a MarkI or a 5D mkIII.


----------



## Vern (Jul 28, 2015)

Click said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > 24MP is perfect for this body and it's intended uses. Put in the sensor tech from the C300 Mk II and the stealthy shutter from the 5DS, and everyone will be very, very happy.
> ...



+2 The silent shutter would be a huge benefit for wildlife and if we get great high ISO performance and more fps, I would definitely bite. This plus a 5DsR for landscape (and perhaps wildlife when there is plenty of light) would be a great combo. Need to sell the current 1Dx model soon.


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Jul 29, 2015)

Personally I'm hoping for it to come in at the 26-28 Mpx range similar to the pixel density of the 1DIV but with 2016 sensor tech / noise / high ISO improvements.

Silent shutter is also desirable as the "silent shutter" on the 1D4 is a joke compared to my 5D3.


----------



## gregory4000 (Jul 29, 2015)

Great, They threw me a bone...
But what else?
BSI sensor....probably not, Canon doesn't have the tech.
IS sensor ...why when they have me paying extra for 'IS' in every lens I buy
Unless Im shooting high action sports or wildlife, Am I really getting a better camera?
ISO will only marginally better which kinda s**ks for a 4 year upgrade. 
If you look at the advancement from the competition, its as if Canon is riding on its name for success
and not trying to give us something to WOW over.
I wanna WOW!!!!
Not a bone


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jul 29, 2015)

gregory4000 said:


> BSI sensor....probably not, Canon doesn't have the tech.



Probably wouldn't be much of a point. Even at 24MP, you're still in the realm of diminishing returns.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 29, 2015)

Mdshirajum said:


> Unless Canon does something with low ISO DR, they won't get any business from me anymore.... It's time for them to catch up at least!
> 
> To all Canon fanboys (before they step in to defend their beloved company), no matter how you defend, I have seen a bunch of fellow photographers switching to something else. You are happy with Canon's offerings? Good for you! But there will be less and less people in your boat. The only thing holding me a bit is the glass lineup. But the way Sigma stepped up, I believe Art lineup will be complete in 2 years and I will have the option to select any body. Good luck Canon



Does Sigma pay you to Troll here? (You accuse us of being paid by Canon to post here) You now have 14 posts, all of them trolling and none of them useful or helpful to anyone. If all of your friends are switching, that's fine, they are going to find out that the grass is not always greener, but if they find a system that works for them, that's great. The main reason that different camera companies exist is that one camera or system does not meet the needs of all.

Pro photographers look for a camera that plays well as a system, and consider service support, reliability. If those are of little value to you, and you don't mind waiting for 3 months for a repair, go for it.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 29, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Mdshirajum said:
> 
> 
> > Unless Canon does something with low ISO DR, they won't get any business from me anymore.... It's time for them to catch up at least!
> ...



About five weeks ago I bought a 35 f2 IS off Craigslist, the guy was a semi pro with a very nice portfolio, as always I asked why he was selling his lens and he said he was selling all his Canon gear he had left, 135 f2, 85 f1.8 etc and moving to Sony. 

Last week he emailed me and asked how I was getting on with the 35 and if I didn't like it he'd buy it back, I asked why and he said he hadn't got on with the Sony and sent it all back and he was going back to Canon again. Just one, I know, but a positive affirmation of Mt Spokane's point.

Having said that I am seeing more and more Sony cameras around. Had a good play with an A7000 last week with two zoom lenses, nice kit but why in gods name are they so slow aperture wise and what is with that EVF blackout thing after taking a picture?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 29, 2015)

gregory4000 said:


> Great, They threw me a bone...
> But what else?
> BSI sensor....probably not, Canon doesn't have the tech.


How do you know that?



gregory4000 said:


> IS sensor ...why when they have me paying extra for 'IS' in every lens I buy


Canon have stated many times the numerous advantages of in lens stabilisation and their commitment to it in the EF line.



gregory4000 said:


> Unless Im shooting high action sports or wildlife, Am I really getting a better camera?


If you aren't shooting them then you probably have the wrong camera. Canon can't help buyer ignorance.



gregory4000 said:


> ISO will only marginally better which kinda s**ks for a 4 year upgrade.
> If you look at the advancement from the competition, its as if Canon is riding on its name for success
> and not trying to give us something to WOW over.


Sorry, how high do you want/need to go? It seems to me usable 50,000 iso is a very real advantage over cameras a few years old.



gregory4000 said:


> I wanna WOW!!!!
> Not a bone



So don't buy one, it doesn't sound like you are in the target market anyway so who cares? Certainly not Canon, or me.


----------



## quod (Jul 29, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> ... and none of them useful or helpful to anyone.


How many posts in this thread are useful to anyone? It's a rumor and not even a solid one.


----------



## quod (Jul 29, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> So don't buy one, it doesn't sound like you are in the target market anyway so who cares? Certainly not Canon, or me.


So buy one and stop whining about others. Oh yeah, you can't buy one because it's just a rumor. But then again, who cares? Not me.


----------



## Mdshirajum (Jul 29, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Mdshirajum said:
> 
> 
> > Unless Canon does something with low ISO DR, they won't get any business from me anymore.... It's time for them to catch up at least!
> ...



lol! So Canon bodies have lackings and I'm a troll if I point that out? GREAT! I should ask, does Canon pay you to TROLL here? And wait a min, I am looking trough your posts. Lemme see how many worlds you have saved by your 'useful' posts in a rumor forum! 

I mainly shoot weddings and low ISO DR is vital for wedding photographers. If I was a sports photographer, I would have been happy with Canon offerings. But I guess no point explaining that. You fanboys will be trolling anyways.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 29, 2015)

quod said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > So don't buy one, it doesn't sound like you are in the target market anyway so who cares? Certainly not Canon, or me.
> ...


Nor I.

If, when it arrives, it suits my shooting requirements I will get one or two. However I won't cry about what features a far out rumour says it does or doesn't have in a camera I am not in the target market for anyway, like gregory did.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 29, 2015)

Mdshirajum said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Mdshirajum said:
> ...



Can you show me some of your examples where your Canon camera low ISO DR has caused you problems for your wedding shooting?


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2015)

Mdshirajum said:


> To all Canon fanboys (before they step in to defend their beloved company), no matter how you defend, I have seen a bunch of fellow photographers switching to something else. You are happy with Canon's offerings? Good for you! But there will be less and less people in your boat.



I get whatever I want. I don't care what anyone else has. Don't know why you do.

Offensive material removed by Mod


----------



## dolina (Jul 29, 2015)

People who complain about Canon fanbois on CanonRumors should reexamine why they registered here.

;D


----------



## unfocused (Jul 29, 2015)

dolina said:


> People who complain about Canon fanbois on CanonRumors should reexamine why they registered here.
> 
> ;D



They registered here because they are pathetic souls who have a deep mental need to pretend they are superior to others.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 29, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Mdshirajum said:
> 
> 
> > I mainly shoot weddings and low ISO DR is vital for wedding photographers. If I was a sports photographer, I would have been happy with Canon offerings. But I guess no point explaining that. You fanboys will be trolling anyways.
> ...



I'm curious about this as well, especially since this forum was filled with wedding photographers singing the praises of the 5DIII for its low noise at high ISOs when it came out. I don't recall anyone complaining about dynamic range at low ISOs.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jul 29, 2015)

dilbert said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > gregory4000 said:
> ...



Per Sony, the increased readout speed is due to the use of copper wiring rather than aluminum, not due to the location of the wiring layer. 



dilbert said:


> Canon's "current" process is a .5 micron process. For a 24MP sensor, the pixel pitch is 6 microns. At the very least, the traces around the pixels represents 8.33% of the surface space lost to "wires".



So maybe you could get an 8.33% increase in light gathering between a FSI sensor which lack light guides, etc. But given FSI sensors in canon's SLRs, I assume diminishing returns at 24MP. The 5DS would be a better candidate for BSI.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 29, 2015)

dilbert said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Thanks for that Dilbert. So where are your examples of your wedding photography where your Canon low ISO DR has let you down.


----------



## gregory4000 (Jul 29, 2015)

There no excuse for being rude.
As a canon user for years, I sure I speak for many that after a 4 to 5 year span,
we are hoping for some major improvements. I'm sure your hoping also.
Those who talk about the advancements of other companies and compare these to
Canon should at the very least make aware to a manufacture how their customers feel, expect or dream for.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 29, 2015)

3kramd5 said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > 3kramd5 said:
> ...



I think that BSI brings other potential benefits besides the trace situation. There is a serious problem with the inductance of long leads to ground. A ground plane on the back of the sensor could reduce the inductance. High inductance in the leads is one of the barriers to fast readouts, a stacked sensor as in the sony RX10 II goes a step further in reducing inductance and allowing extremely fast readouts.

Canon is well aware of this, and issued a patent years ago. They probably found it expensive or impractical to manufacturer. Canon is very methodical and slow. when they finally do come out with a product, its well thought and tested. Its also way behind some of the competition who are willing to take more risks.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jul 29, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > unfocused said:
> ...



Everyone's dream wedding photo:







(C) amundn on Flickr


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jul 29, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



Expensive certainly. Aptina's FSI v BSI white paper has some good info, though it's a bit dated.

I'm not an EE, but couldn't you ground around the perimeter rather than through vias to a ground plane (not argumentative, purely curious)?


----------



## gregory4000 (Jul 29, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...




Your making a good point, However Sony's risk on the A7S paid off.
The Panasonic GH4 has Paid off.
If I was a large company, I would be paying close attention to the next big breakthrough and 
what the consumers response. Giving what the consumer wants with quality always pays off.
Take Costco instance.
My concern is that maybe it isn't Canon being Methodical or slow, But lagging
in their sensor tech ( as an example ) finding it hard to play catch -up.
To me, Advancements in the sensor tech appears to offer the most noticeable improvements 
to a cameras performance. Otherwise, film cameras with great focus and speed would not be
near worthless.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jul 29, 2015)

dilbert said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



Also note that he recently reviewed the 5DSR, and that he's no longer interested in the A7RII despite the assumed DR and sensitivity advantages


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jul 29, 2015)

Will the next 1D use a Sony sensor? I'm gonna go out in a limb... nay a twig... and say no. 


As for whether the BSI structure versus material selection is the primary driver in readout, I am out of my element, so must defer to what they (Sony) say.


----------



## gregory4000 (Jul 29, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> gregory4000 said:
> 
> 
> > Great, They threw me a bone...
> ...



Well, that was polite of you.
I'm sure if Canon introduced a BSI sensor to improve low light performance, you would not knock it.
How about a camera with IS build in. Is that really so bad. Oh, and by the way. A good IS in the camera is Just as effective as in the lens. And if Canon introduced this and stated that theirs was just as effective. Would you criticize this also.
I know you have strong allegiance, but people speaking their wants is never a reason to be rude or say what they say doesn't have merit. It may push a great company to invest in even better improvements.
It certainly can't hurt.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 29, 2015)

3kramd5 said:


> Will the next 1D use a Sony sensor? I'm gonna go out in a limb... nay a twig... and say no.
> 
> 
> As for whether the BSI structure versus material selection is the primary driver in readout, I am out of my element, so must defer to what they (Sony) say.



Actually, Canon has a patent where they point to basically the same thing, but it gives a much more technical discussion as to why its a issue. Their solution is a BSI sensor with leads feeding thru much like the sony stacked sensor.

Canon can certainly do it, but they are so conservative and spend years checking and double checking that its well established technology by the time they adapt it.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 29, 2015)

+1

Trolls go home.



Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Mdshirajum said:
> 
> 
> > Unless Canon does something with low ISO DR, they won't get any business from me anymore.... It's time for them to catch up at least!
> ...


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 29, 2015)

Actually, I would love to see your portfolio. You sound like you are the greatest photography expert ever, so your work will certainly be worth a critical look.

Put up or move on bridge troll.





Mdshirajum said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Mdshirajum said:
> ...


----------



## romanr74 (Jul 29, 2015)

dilbert said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Is this the wedding photography masterclass?


----------



## sanj (Jul 29, 2015)

Yep, boring post. It is obvious that it will have slight higher MP and FPS. Need to know other things. 

BUT it seems this is enough to create a fight here at CR. Funny.


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 29, 2015)

dilbert said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > gregory4000 said:
> ...



Theoretically it can take advantage of wider apertures too. I'm anticipating reports of exposure differences between BSI and regular sensors at f1.4 and faster.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 29, 2015)

I won't buy it unless neuroanatomist is stunned by its increase in dynamic range ;D


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jul 29, 2015)

lol some funny stuff on this forum 

Guess next wedding I go to the photographer will be wearing a Sony vest and have three iPhones hanging from his neck... 8) 

Just kidding...lol

I was surprised how many "sony", "mitsubishi", "copal" and "other" parts you find in some brands of DSLR, seems the badge on the front only tells some of the story..

Anyway I am keen to have a whirl on the new 1DX Mk2, shame it will not be in my bag as I can not justify such a wonderful tool! But my friends who shoot pro will be hard pushed to keep my hands off..haha

Right I'm off for elevensies 





"burp"

Sorry to poke fun and spoil a sensible debate


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 29, 2015)

arthurbikemad said:


> To ght I'm off for elevensies
> 
> Sorry to poke fun and spoil a sensible debate



You seem to have eclectic taste. One might almost say your palate has a wide dynamic range...


----------



## kaihp (Jul 29, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



There is no such thing as a ground _plane_ on an IC. The wiring layers are used for alternating horizontal and vertical routing channels (Metal 1 [bottom layer] is usually omnidirectional, since the logic cells have priority use of M1). 

As for inductance being a problem, I'm a bit curious (I haven't read the patent that Mt Spokane is talking about). Normally the wiring is considered RC-transmission lines (regardless of Al or Cu metalization). From what I recall from years of yore, you need to get up to multi-GHz range before you need to consider inductance for signals.
For power/ground, yes, inductance can be a problem which is solved my either going to flip-chip (even internally) or having a lot of parallel bonding wires.


----------



## arbitrage (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm patiently waiting for a 1DXII. For me to upgrade (currently shoot 1DX and 7D2 (5D3, 1D4 sometimes)) I think this camera needs more than just a MP and FPS bump.

I would like to see a couple things in order to really motivate me to be a early adopter at say $7000 price point:
1) Some improvements to AF...should have at minimum all x-type points like 7D2 and ideally could give us many more f/8 points.
2) Improvements to high-ISO Dynamic Range...who cares about low-ISO DR in a camera designed for sport and wildlife...we need DR above ISO 400, not below it...
3) Continuing high ISO noise improvements although I still find the 1DX high ISO noise to be very good and I could live without improvement in this area.
4) Would be nice to see pricing return to 1D4 levels and hopefully at least not expand to 1Ds3 levels.

I also would think this camera will need to adopt CFAST cards as the CF are already saturated at 1DX speeds/resolution. If we do need CFAST to get higher FPS at higher MP then I hope Canon just goes all in and puts dual CFAST slots even though that will mean extra entry cost to buy new cards. I really hope they don't go the Nikon route and mix the slots (one CFAST, one CF)...I hate mixed slots on 5D3 and 7D2.

Anyways, I've avoided trying out the 5DS/R and will try to avoid any 5D MkIV/X temptation and save my pennies for this 1DX2 camera.


----------



## Memdroid (Jul 29, 2015)

arbitrage said:


> I'm patiently waiting for a 1DXII. For me to upgrade (currently shoot 1DX and 7D2 (5D3, 1D4 sometimes)) I think this camera needs more than just a MP and FPS bump.
> 
> I would like to see a couple things in order to really motivate me to be a early adopter at say $7000 price point:
> 1) Some improvements to AF...should have at minimum all x-type points like 7D2 and ideally could give us many more f/8 points.
> ...



+1
While you are at it add a -3 EV or greater sensitivity on the majority of focus points!


----------



## K (Jul 29, 2015)

As far as Canon...yes, they are SLOW. But as others have said already, Canon does do a lot more testing, they make sure what they develop actually works. Nikon and others are quicker to market. But they take risks. The D750 is on it's second recall notice.

In the end, you get technology that might not be cutting edge - but it just plain works. Canon builds machines for pro photographers and enthusiasts. They don't put out gear as quickly as they can to win on 'specs' for the tech junkies that only care about tech - not photography.

The proof of that is simply observing the popularity level (volume of discussion, praise, recommendations) of the brands amongst the TECH world. By tech world, I'm talking the guys who review computer gear mostly and electronics secondly. Sony and Nikon probably have by my estimates, a 10:1 advantage here or more. I rarely see a technology blogger or vlogger talk much about or ever recommend a Canon. It is almost always Sony or Nikon. Why are these guys even relevant? Because they outnumber camera and photography related review sites, and they are more dominant across the web.

Ok, but why then is Sony/Nikon more popular? Because on paper and on geeky tech specs, the Sony/Nikon looks better than the Canon. They don't take any account for the final image results, selection of lenses by those who know what they're doing, how it works as a system as a whole, ergonomics and controls for working pros having to hold the thing for hours, etcetera, etcetera.

What's that saying? If you're a hammer, everything looks like a nail? To the tech geeks, everything is about tech. Photography is a tech gear subject. But that doesn't quite work out to determining what works best.

Sony has an excellent, very advanced sensor. Wonderful! Bravo. Too bad its surrounded by an inferior camera with inferior lenses. To the point of far outweighing any minor advantage it may have had. Serious users always think SYSTEM. Your system is only as good as its weakest point. Canon is behind on sensor tech in some respects, but it is very minor and if that is the perceived "weak point" that's great. Because for real photography, it is a non-issue. Canon's Achilles Heel is the inability to underexpose a photo at ISO 100 to the point of it looking like total darkness, then doing a 5+ stop lift. Oh darn. Junk!



ANYWAY - back to the 1DX MARK II


24MP would be awesome. I'm thinking they're going to go 20 or 22 at the most. I suppose the whole question comes down to this: does upping the pixels come at the expense of ISO/Noise performance. If they answer is YES, the next question is - how much as Canon's sensor tech improved to be able handle a megapixel increase?

There's a few scenarios -

1. Up the megapixels and improve ISO noise
2. Up the megapixels keeping the same ISO noise
3. Up the megapixels, lose ISO noise performance

We know #3 isn't happening, so out with that.

If Canon can go to 24MP on it AND increase the ISO performance, wow - that's having our cake and eating it. Total win.

If they can go to 24MP but keep noise about the same, then there is a debate. It will be a battle between those who need cleaner images vs. those who want more resolution. 

If Canon can go to 20 or 22MP and lower the noise and up the ISO, that is great too - since there will be a resolution increase, although a small one, and lower noise is always welcomed.

I think lower noise wins out on resolution amongst those who buy cameras of this caliber. No one really complains or has a problem with 18MP as real pros and experts know you can print huge with 18MP. But fixing noise is another post-processing step (time waster), and cleaner images are always better than noise-repaired images. 

On the other hand, going to 24MP gives this flagship much needed resolution boost. 24MP dramatically increases the cropping ability. The extra resolution will be immediately apparent in the images at 1:1, but not in prints unless you get 19x13" or more. That ability to get more crop is appealing. 

I'll probably be criticized for this statement, but at 24MP -- this would threaten the "add on" sales of the 5DS amongst pros. Many pros already use the 18MP 1DX as a studio camera and don't have issues. Going to 24MP would give them that extra boost in close-up details and they might just skip getting a 5DS for the studio.

This is why I think 20MP is going to be the 1DX2's sensor size. It's incremental which is Canon's path. I think they will not sacrifice a meaningful boost in low noise for the sake of megapixels. Think about it from sales perspective. The buyers of flagships - which will they prefer - going to 24MP or getting one stop cleaner? Easily one stop cleaner. And the small boost in resolution to 20mp will be gravy.


----------



## Memdroid (Jul 29, 2015)

K said:


> On the other hand, going to 24MP gives this flagship much needed resolution boost. 24MP dramatically increases the cropping ability. The extra resolution will be immediately apparent in the images at 1:1, but not in prints unless you get 19x13" or more. That ability to get more crop is appealing.
> 
> I'll probably be criticized for this statement, but at 24MP -- this would threaten the "add on" sales of the 5DS amongst pros. Many pros already use the 18MP 1DX as a studio camera and don't have issues. Going to 24MP would give them that extra boost in close-up details and they might just skip getting a 5DS for the studio.



Personally, this is my main problem with the 1Dx. Don'get my wrong, it is an amazing camera and the perfect tool for my uses but I just wish it was 22mp just like the 5D III. Cropping an 18mp image is not very forgiving compared to the 5D III's 22mp. And the difference is very noticeable. Just for the 24 MP alone I would ditch both my 1Dx and 5D III to go for a pair of 1Dx II bodies and probably never upgrade for 6+ years.


----------



## Pixel (Jul 29, 2015)

I'll gladly take the moniker of a Canon "fanboy" any day. 
When I can walk into the Canon CPS facility at the Super Bowl, Kentucky Derby, Indy 500 or whatever and pick up a 200-400 f4L with just a signature, smile and "bring it back when you're done" that makes me a "fanboy." 
When I get my repairs back in less than a week, that makes me a Canon "fanboy."
When my camera has been in repair multiple times for repair and they can't figure it out and they send me a re-furb of a newer model for free, that makes me a Canon "fanboy."
When I complain about my 24-70 f2.8L II hood that has broken several times and they just hand me a new one with a smile ($60 value) that makes me a Canon "fanboy."
I'll never leave Canon and people can call me all the names they want because considering how Canon has treated me over the years and the fantastic equipment they release, I'll always be a Canon fanboy.


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 29, 2015)

Pixel said:


> When I can walk into the Canon CPS facility at the Super Bowl, Kentucky Derby, Indy 500 or whatever and pick up a 200-400 f4L with just a signature, smile and "bring it back when you're done" that makes me a "fanboy".



+1

When you are in CPS and accredited etc, there is nothing that beats Canon. They really can be amazing. Customer service to the extreme. Amazing.

Mind you, I still prefer the 400 f/2.8 ii to the 200-400 f/4. ;D


----------



## NancyP (Jul 29, 2015)

I don't suppose that I am the target market, being an amateur and being accustomed to the usual SLR form factor. The APS-C 7D2 makes more sense for me, for birding at least, and I expect it will give me a taste of "modern AF" (I have only experienced the primitive 60D and 6D AF systems). I admit that a do-it-all 24 mp FF camera is appealing, and I am sure that the 1DX2 will be a killer sports, pj, all-around camera for pros.

So far as the 5D4 is concerned, I really wish that Canon would start making interchangeable screens an option in the 5 series. It is so easy to swap screens, and I find I like the super-fine screen better.


----------



## hez gone (Jul 29, 2015)

here's one for the SONY fanbois, and Nikon for that matter.

http://flashhavoc.com/godox-x1-c-ttl-triggers-for-canon-announced/



> Godox have released details on their soon to be available X1-C, TTL and HSS enabled 2.4GHz radio trigger system for *Canon* DSLRs.
> 
> The X1-C will be Godox’s first TTL enabled radio triggers available, and they will be released alongside the new TT685C Speedlite, with compatible radio transceiver built inside.
> 
> Nikon compatible X1-N TTL triggers are also scheduled to follow shortly after the Canon version are made available in early August 2015.



third party support for Sony TTL (even flash in general) is almost nonexistent, and Nikon is an afterthought. You see it time and time again.


----------



## kaihp (Jul 29, 2015)

NancyP said:


> So far as the 5D4 is concerned, I really wish that Canon would start making interchangeable screens an option in the 5 series. It is so easy to swap screens, and I find I like the super-fine screen better.



+1, except I prefer the old-fashioned split-prism types


----------



## can0nfan2379 (Jul 29, 2015)

arbitrage said:


> I'm patiently waiting for a 1DXII. For me to upgrade (currently shoot 1DX and 7D2 (5D3, 1D4 sometimes)) I think this camera needs more than just a MP and FPS bump.
> 
> I would like to see a couple things in order to really motivate me to be a early adopter at say $7000 price point:
> 1) Some improvements to AF...should have at minimum all x-type points like 7D2 and ideally could give us many more f/8 points.
> ...



I'd like to see the central 9 point cluster (or some variation thereof) be all dual cross type and -3ev sensitive.


----------



## dak723 (Jul 29, 2015)

K said:


> As far as Canon...yes, they are SLOW. But as others have said already, Canon does do a lot more testing, they make sure what they develop actually works. Nikon and others are quicker to market. But they take risks. The D750 is on it's second recall notice.
> 
> In the end, you get technology that might not be cutting edge - but it just plain works. Canon builds machines for pro photographers and enthusiasts. They don't put out gear as quickly as they can to win on 'specs' for the tech junkies that only care about tech - not photography.
> 
> ...



Well said! Bravo!


----------



## Machaon (Jul 30, 2015)

Mdshirajum said:


> The only thing holding me a bit is the glass lineup. But the way Sigma stepped up, I believe Art lineup will be complete in 2 years and I will have the option to select any body. Good luck Canon



I'm an admitted Canon fan but I have to admit those Zeiss Batis lenses tempt me into other camps. I'd love to have some Zeiss glass with fast autofocus.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jul 30, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> Pixel said:
> 
> 
> > When I can walk into the Canon CPS facility at the Super Bowl, Kentucky Derby, Indy 500 or whatever and pick up a 200-400 f4L with just a signature, smile and "bring it back when you're done" that makes me a "fanboy".
> ...



CPS - and I'm Gold Member - can sadly also be horrible, throw away your lenses for weeks, lie to you about it and fail to deliver the replacement lenses they are obliged to provide to you. Amazing.


----------



## tpatana (Jul 30, 2015)

arbitrage said:


> I'm patiently waiting for a 1DXII. For me to upgrade (currently shoot 1DX and 7D2 (5D3, 1D4 sometimes)) I think this camera needs more than just a MP and FPS bump.
> 
> I would like to see a couple things in order to really motivate me to be a early adopter at say $7000 price point:
> 1) Some improvements to AF...should have at minimum all x-type points like 7D2 and ideally could give us many more f/8 points.
> ...



Almost agree.

However, if there's no clear improvement on high ISO noise, I"ll probably stick to my current body. Also I'm ok without CFast although I understand many people would be happy with that. But with my Lexar 1066x CFs, I can shoot >170 pictures (RAW) in 30 seconds. I think quite few people need faster than that. So for me it'd be better if they stay with CF+CF, or at least CF+CFast.


----------



## Nightphotog (Aug 11, 2015)

I think its coming soon. First off its an Olympic year, that is when Canon usually releases a new flagship DSLR, the 1DX dropped a ton from what it was before which means they are probably trying to clear stock, and it seems about time for a new flagship camera.... This way I can get my hands on a used 1DX for a fraction of what it used to cost


----------



## StudentOfLight (Aug 12, 2015)

Maiaibing said:


> expatinasia said:
> 
> 
> > Pixel said:
> ...


I'll be taking in my 5D-III (still under warranty) this week. So I'll hopefully have a good experience. :'(


----------



## StudentOfLight (Aug 12, 2015)

arbitrage said:


> I'm patiently waiting for a 1DXII. For me to upgrade (currently shoot 1DX and 7D2 (5D3, 1D4 sometimes)) I think this camera needs more than just a MP and FPS bump.
> 
> I would like to see a couple things in order to really motivate me to be a early adopter at say $7000 price point:
> 1) Some improvements to AF...should have at minimum all x-type points like 7D2 and ideally could give us many more f/8 points.
> ...


Along with your point (1), I hope there will be f/5.6 cross-types in the left and right columns. The current array 1D-X and 5D-III is only cross-type with f/4 or faster lenses. I predominantly shoot with f/2.8 lenses for my work, but when I'm casually shooting wildlife I use f/5.6 or f/6.3 zooms so the peripheral points are essentially operating as line type.

I completely agree with the card slots. Mixed card-types is annoying on my 1Ds-III and 5D-III.


----------

